# Pics from 1st year with a KTBH



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Great pics and nice looking colony. Do you use any type of foundation? What gets the bees to line up the comb so nicely on your bars instead of crossing the bars?


----------



## bernt_one (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks. Nope, didn't use any foundation. When I first started out I started using string that was attached to the topbar with melted wax. I got the idea from this video http://www.youtube.com/user/OutOfaBlueSky#p/u/4/KnLpk5hM8SM
I did get some cross comb on the last 2-3in of the bar depending where the string ended. I think that if I would have made the string guide a bit closer to the end of the bar and the hive wall it would have helped to reduce the cross combing. Half way through the season I switched and started using a piece of molding that was inverted and nailed to the top bar similar to what was discussed in this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-249954.html. Both methods seem to work good. 

~Lance


----------



## bsquad (Jan 18, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for posting them! How does that feeder work in picture 10?


----------



## bernt_one (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a pretty basic feeder. You make a hole in one end of the milk jug and then using some screen create a funnel shape and insert it in the hole. The bees will use the screen to climb down into the feeder to get the syrup. I got the idea from this thread from the pics that Tomas posted in reply # 10 http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239479

I've since switched to a feeder that resembles a boardman mounted onto a follower board. Similar to this photo I found on the web. http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc84/BeeAnonymous/Pics/04132008/IMG_3623.jpg
It's a much better option then the gallon feeder.


----------



## MissMolly (Nov 24, 2010)

Fantastic pictures. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Great! I just built my first two KTBH. Something to tinker with.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Very cool. How'd they do over winter? (do you really have winter?)


----------



## bernt_one (Feb 15, 2010)

So far they seem to be doing well, although I'm going to have to feed as in this part of Cali winter is still here for a month or two more. I live at the end of the Cascade Range at 3500 feet and currently have 6 inches, give or take, of snow in my yard. Here, as with parts of the Sierra's south of us, it's not uncommon to get snow showers late into April and into May. This will be my second year with this hive so hopefully they keep going strong like last year. 

~Lance


----------

